# bharada's 125g (UPDATED 8-2-2008)



## trenac (Feb 15, 2004)

Wow, very very nice roud: 

Where did you get your Zebra Otto? I been trying to find these little guys.


----------



## pjhaddock (Sep 21, 2004)

Me likey!! :tongue: Looks GREAT!!! Looks like it came out of the AGA Contest to me!

Philip


----------



## bharada (Mar 5, 2004)

trenac said:


> Wow, very very nice roud:
> 
> Where did you get your Zebra Otto? I been trying to find these little guys.


I got them from a LFS in Berkeley, CA. They were three for $40 :icon_eek:. I've had them for a month so so far, so good. They're just as fat as my regular otos so I think they're happy.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Jan 20, 2004)

Very well done - beautiful!


----------



## shalu (Jan 16, 2003)

Very nice! Are you going to try L. 'Cuba' again in this tank? I got the cuba from Albany and it is growing like absolute weeds for me in San Jose water. It is very beautiful when it is happy. Did you get HC from Albany? I want to get some HC from Albany if they have it.


----------



## bharada (Mar 5, 2004)

shalu said:


> Very nice! Are you going to try L. 'Cuba' again in this tank? I got the cuba from Albany and it is growing like absolute weeds for me in San Jose water. It is very beautiful when it is happy. Did you get HC from Albany? I want to get some HC from Albany if they have it.


I don't have 'cuba' anymore (the last stub of it got lost inthe transfer from the 29 to the 125 :icon_frow). I do have some stellata in my 40 that I hope will take off. It's just kind of shuffling along right now. If I can coax it to fill up a bit I'll move some into the 125.

I did get my HC from Albany back in July. A half-dollar sized clump cost me $9. Here's what it's grown into in my 40...








I've been slowly moving things around in there to make more room for it to spread. I read in another thread that it grows fine out of the substrate so I'm thinking of starting a patch on a piece of driftwood later.


----------



## BSS (Sep 24, 2004)

I wish my tank would look so good when I didn't try to 'scape it  . I love the varied look. Very nice!


----------



## m3th0d (Jun 27, 2004)

Very nice man!


----------



## sn8k (May 24, 2004)

That's one extremely nice looking tank for only being 7 weeks old. Seems like you are doing all the right things - the scape looks great with those "hodge-podge" of plants , but I think there was a little more thought that went into that then you are letting on to. :wink: 

Great Job roud:


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx (Dec 2, 2003)

Very Nice :greenthumb:


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 5, 2003)

Looks good! Nice to finally get to see your tank. Your HC looks great, did a lot better than mine.


----------



## Ibn (Nov 19, 2003)

Tank looks great! About to see how well HC likes my tank and hopefully grow into a decent carpet.


----------



## bharada (Mar 5, 2004)

Thanks for all the kind words everyone.

The right side stills needs to fill in a lot, but with it covered in crypts it may be a slow process. And the water in is still a bit colored from the driftwood but is lessening with every weekly water change. I'm waiting for the day that the water clarity matches that in my 40, which is crystal clear. Or maybe the added thickness of the glass in the 125 will forever impart a greenish tinge to the water. Anyone have an opinion on this matter?


----------



## eums (Sep 16, 2004)

I like your tank alot. i hope mine can grow out once i set up my co2.

what is the full name of HC, i want to get some for my 80


----------



## shalu (Jan 16, 2003)

HC is Hemianthus callitrichoides. Bill, looks like it is growing nicely in your 40g. It will be AWESOME when it forms a complete carpet, I am envious. I've had E stellata(almost leafless initially, from Ocean Aquarium) for over a month, growing very well and have quite a few stems now, but I think cuba is more beautiful.


----------



## bharada (Mar 5, 2004)

shalu said:


> ...I've had E stellata(almost leafless initially, from Ocean Aquarium) for over a month, growing very well and have quite a few stems now, but I think cuba is more beautiful.


Well, unfortunately, my stellata on its worst day looks better that my cuba did on its best day.  I got mine from Florida Driftwood and it too, was nearly leafless. I just stuck the stems in the gravel and left it alone. At least they stuck around. The stubs of Blyxa japonica (also from Florida Dritwood) melted competely.


----------



## shalu (Jan 16, 2003)

I put in my order with FloridaDriftWood quite a few months ago including those plants, but never heard from them again. Guess they lost my order. Now I am glad they lost it


----------



## bharada (Mar 5, 2004)

I originally tried to cancel the order (send in the web form twice) after they told me that the bulk of the plants were on backorder for a month. Of course I never got a confirmation of the cancellation. Then about 6 weeks later I get a shipping notice from them. For what I've got left of the order it was a very expensive learning experience.


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

If you are ever in my area could ya please stop by my house and do a hodge podge for me ? LOL
Beautiful growth on all the plants , them 96 watter's are makin 'em happy roud:


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

> If you are ever in my area could ya please stop by my house and do a hodge podge for me ?


Yea! Really! Modesty!  

Mike


----------



## bharada (Mar 5, 2004)

*Three month update...*

At three months...
Full tank shot...








Left side...








Right side...









So at three months the C. spiralis is filling out on the right side and the left side has had a bunch of Ludwigia (repens broad and narrow leaf) and Rotala rotundifolia removed, which were overgrowing the corner. I now have a much smaller stand of the Rotala and have added a Blyxa aubertii (thanks BertH )








as well as some more C. wendtii (from my 40g tank).









I also have added a few stems of Hottonia (some from the last SFBAAPS plant swap and a little more from BertH), and a stem of Ammania 'bonsai' (thanks Shalu ). Too soon to see how these two like my setup, but they haven't started to melt...which is always a good sign. roud:









And finally some Bolbitis (also from the last SFBAAPS met) which I have tied to a piece of rigid airline tubing hung in front of Greg's Lilly return pipe.


----------



## BSS (Sep 24, 2004)

Looks like it is maturing very nicely. And nice photos too! (Once I figure out the photo part, I'll need to post some pics as well.)


----------



## Fat Guy (Nov 19, 2003)

Your tank is awesome. Nice work!!


----------



## Ibn (Nov 19, 2003)

Some pictures taken at Bill's open house this past weekend:

Left side:









Right side:









Guppy/cherry shrimp breeding tank:









Gourami:


----------



## bharada (Mar 5, 2004)

Great shots. Thanks a lot, Eric!

Now you're having me want to go out and get a D70, too. At least I'm going to have to go out and get a macro lens for the Nikon D1 (2MP first gen model) I have sitting in the closet. I hate using it since it weighs about three lbs with battery and a lens!


----------



## Ibn (Nov 19, 2003)

Glad you liked those, Bill. Been snapping away and learning how to use the camera at the same time (first time dealing w/slr). Still have a lot of learning and equipment that I have to pick up. Looking for a tripod and a macro lens at the moment.


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

Hmmm... that looks great.. and with only 4 x 96 watt bulbs... hmmm.. must consider this for my planned lighting upgrade....


----------



## bharada (Mar 5, 2004)

*Before the big prune...*

Well, since my last update I can tell you that Java Ferns can get monsterous when happy ...









Left side...









Center...









Right side...









I'm also happy to say that my tank conditions are again favorable for growing out dwarf Lobelia. For some reason I had a severe meltdown of this plant last year.

Tomorrow I'm going to be pruning back a lot of the Fern as well as the stellata, Crypt spiralis, and foreground plants (Marselia, and Glosso) to take to a SFBAAPS open house/plant swap...partly to clear out the overgrowth, but also to make room for some new additions (okay, and because my wife is complaining that she's having a hard time seeing the fish  ).

One of the SFBAAPS members is bringing me some broadleaf stellata, and I'll be getting some Blyxa japonica from another, both of which I'm anxious to try.


----------



## cprroy73 (Nov 10, 2004)

that is one huge j. fern look pretty thick in there. High light tanks change so fast. Here one day gone the next. Amazing growth. Very impressed


----------



## rayhwong (Aug 6, 2004)

Wow the tank is looking good!


----------



## bharada (Mar 5, 2004)

So after removing a head of Java Fern big enough to completely fill a 10gallon tank this is what was revealed...









I had completely forgotten about the Anubias coffeefolia and 'petite' nana, not to mention the driftwood. :icon_lol:









And amazingly, growing completely under the shadow of the Java Fern was a couple of Crypt parva. I had thought these had been overrun by Marselia long ago. So much for these guys needing a lot of light to survive.


----------



## BSS (Sep 24, 2004)

Bill - I love the midtank shot just above. Is that Java Lace Fern on the driftwood. That looks most excellent!


----------



## rayhwong (Aug 6, 2004)

My dwarf lobelia melted on me too after doing great for awhile. What do you think causes the meltdown?


----------



## bharada (Mar 5, 2004)

BSS said:


> Bill - I love the midtank shot just above. Is that Java Lace Fern on the driftwood. That looks most excellent!


Yes, it is. It's a good thing that it doesn't need a lot of light to grow since it was totally engulfed in the regular fern.



rayhwong said:


> My dwarf lobelia melted on me too after doing great for awhile. What do you think causes the meltdown?


I'm not certain. I did start dosing some Ca around the time that I got this last batch. Fremont has very hard water so I never bothered dosing Ca before, but it seems that I can't go strictly by the ACWD water report on Ca and Mg content. I've also been dosing a lot of K lately, so maybe the additional Ca is overcoming any blocking that the added K may have been inducing.


----------



## shalu (Jan 16, 2003)

Bill brought the HUGE clump of java fern to the SFBAAPS plant swap today, it was trully amazing, mother of all java ferns 

Lobelia cardinalis also had a sudden melt down for me last month, I found out it was K deficiency in my case, and it was not the only one that melted.


----------



## Marc (Oct 13, 2004)

shalu said:


> Bill brought the HUGE clump of java fern to the SFBAAPS plant swap today, it was trully amazing, mother of all java ferns
> 
> Lobelia cardinalis also had a sudden melt down for me last month, I found out it was K deficiency in my case, and it was not the only one that melted.


Bill I wanted to let you know that i've adopted your mound of java! I'd hate to see it go to waste.


----------



## bharada (Mar 5, 2004)

Marc said:


> Bill I wanted to let you know that i've adopted your mound of java! I'd hate to see it go to waste.


That's good to hear, but how on earth are you planning to fit it into your tank?!!! Or is this a timely excuse to start up a new one? :icon_lol:

Hopefully I'll meet up with Ray early next week and swap the rest of the ferns for his Blyxa. I've cleared a nice little spot for it in front of my B. auberti.



Shalu said:


> Lobelia cardinalis also had a sudden melt down for me last month, I found out it was K deficiency in my case, and it was not the only one that melted.


I have been upping the K dosing in my 125 so maybe that's it and not the small amount of Ca I've been adding. K defficiency was probably what lead to my original stand of L. hipuroides (aromatica) melting.

Now that I've cleared the foreground from both ends of the tank I've discovered that I like seeing the patches of open gravel. In the future I'll have to make an effort to restrain the Glosso and Marselia. I may even clear out a bit more to give my C. willisii more room and visibility.


----------



## shalu (Jan 16, 2003)

bharada said:


> Hopefully I'll meet up with Ray early next week and swap the rest of the ferns for his Blyxa. I've cleared a nice little spot for it in front of my B. auberti.


I placed an order with [email protected] a few months ago, and got the plants after a shipping mishap and many phone calls later, couple of weeks ago. The B. auberti is growing fine. b. japonica melted down to bits and pieces when I got it, similar to your experience. It is starting to grow a bit. If it does well, I can bring some to next plant swap.


----------



## bharada (Mar 5, 2004)

Thanks go out to *rayhwong* for some gorgeous Blyxa japonica. I was able to separate out 8 plantlets to keep my B. auberti company . Best of all, it only cost me some overgrown clumps of Java Fern (destined for his soon to be set up 180g tank). roud:


----------



## bharada (Mar 5, 2004)

So here's it is today...








Left side...








Center...








Right side...









The combo Marselia/Glosso/Chain Sword/Hair Grass foreground got to be too much of an eyesore so I pulled most of it out this weekend. It's kind of nice to see the gravel again. It also gives my C. willisii and parva some visibility and room to grow.

You may notice that there is now a small Gold Angelfish in there. His/her sole duty is to reduce the guppy population since none of the other fish are willing to chase down a meal. Right now it spends most of the day staring at the swarm of fry, trying to master the art of the chase. Hopefully I've introduced it at an early enough age that it'll learn to accept the Rasboras, Otos, and small Corys as tankmates rather than food. The Cherry Shrimp are on their own. :wink:


----------



## GTApuffgal (Feb 7, 2005)

*Bharada's 125g*

REALLY nice Bill! Lovely!

I have Blyxa Japonica envy...


----------



## BSS (Sep 24, 2004)

Hmmmm. I got some Blyxa on Sunday and was planning on ripping up my not-so-dwarf Sag just to the left of my dward Lobelia cardinalis in the left corner of my tank. Now I get a preview of what it's going to look like. Great minds!!

Nice look, Bill!
Brian.


----------



## shalu (Jan 16, 2003)

nice B. japonica from Ray! My little stubs are just starting to grow.


----------



## scolley (Apr 4, 2004)

I gotta tell ya'. That tank is one I turn to for inspiration! Wow!


----------



## bharada (Mar 5, 2004)

*My lighting setup...*

Someone asked me about my lighting in another thread so here's a top-down view of the tank.


----------



## rayhwong (Aug 6, 2004)

Glad you like the blyxa japonica Bill! The java fern you gave me is gorgeous. It took up half my 100gallon tank! I hope it grows as well as in your tank. 

You got to see Bill's tanks in person. The pictures don't do it justice. I was really amazed by the health of plants and how there wasnt a speck of algae to be seen!

I'll have some more blyxa soon Sha if you would like some.


----------



## shalu (Jan 16, 2003)

rayhwong said:


> =I'll have some more blyxa soon Sha if you would like some.


Ray, thanks for the offer. If my bits and pieces don't grow well, I will take up on your offer. By the way, have you tried the repair kit on 100g plexiglass yet?

oh man, Bill's other java fern clump fills half of your tank? He already took a huge piece to the plant swap. Incredible.


----------



## cprroy73 (Nov 10, 2004)

This tank must be a sight to behold when you walk in the room.
IMO, one of the best on this site.


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

Wonderful fun thread, Bill. Your tank and pictures are an inspiration. Now I just have to get some Blyxa J, but where will it go??? And I like your Apisto in the avatar. Looks strikingly similar to the little guy we just bought. Are the praecox the light blue rainbowfish? I've never seen them in person. How many do you keep (both species of rainbowfish) in a 125. thanks, bob


----------



## Marc (Oct 13, 2004)

cprroy73 said:


> This tank must be a sight to behold when you walk in the room.
> IMO, one of the best on this site.


It definitly is!


----------



## bharada (Mar 5, 2004)

Betowess said:


> Wonderful fun thread, Bill. Your tank and pictures are an inspiration. Now I just have to get some Blyxa J, but where will it go??? And I like your Apisto in the avatar. Looks strikingly similar to the little guy we just bought. Are the praecox the light blue rainbowfish? I've never seen them in person. How many do you keep (both species of rainbowfish) in a 125. thanks, bob


Thanks Bob. Yes, the Praecox Rainbows are light blue with red fins. I had seven at one point, but am down to five now. Two developed what looked like droopsy and had to be disposed of. They're very common in nearly all the LFSs down here so I'm surprised you've never seen them.

As for the Bosemani, I only have one. I started out with four, but lost three in an unfortunate CO2 mishap...It was doubly unfortunate as this happened on the morning I was hosting an SFBAAPS open house. :icon_frow


----------



## mikey (Mar 14, 2004)

Absolutely stunning! Who could ask for anything more?


----------



## bavarian3 (Feb 22, 2005)

awesome bill  i have to see it in person sometime.


----------



## bharada (Mar 5, 2004)

*Update: 8-2-2008*










The tank has evolved into a low maintenance Discus tank since the beginning of the year. It's filled with Anubias, Java Fern 'needle leaf', and Crypts.

Lighting has been upgraded to a pair of 4x39w Tek HO T5 fixtures hanging from conduit.


----------



## hooha (Mar 14, 2004)

about time for an update  nice, I'm heading towards a low-maitenance setup with some of my tanks as well.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

hooha said:


> about time for an update  nice, I'm heading towards a low-maitenance setup with some of my tanks as well.


No kidding...3 years?! 

Funny that just last night, I browsed through the tank journal on your personal site, Bill!


----------



## hooha (Mar 14, 2004)

hehe, I did the same thing, someone asked a question about cables for hanging a light fixture and I remembered Bill's journal and setup.....went hunting for it on his site. 

You gotta post more, Bill! I learned alot when I started out from your posts. Not to mention my stock of HM and Micranthemum umbrosum came from a ROAK from you.....


----------



## bharada (Mar 5, 2004)

Thanks, guys. I barely keep my own site updated and only did it this time because someone in my club asked to see some updated tank pictures.


----------



## bharada (Mar 5, 2004)

*Time for another three year update*

With the right plants it is possible to keep nature in check...









New additions are four Altum Angelfish and six Roseline Sharks. Sadly, I have lost two of the discus to unknown causes, but my breeding-pair-in-training still remain. 

And I attended my first SFBAAPS open house in over three years andcame away with a sole Downoi. The grower has success growing them in hard water so I decided to give it a try.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Welcome back Bill! Tank still looks outstanding!


----------



## bharada (Mar 5, 2004)

Thanks. When I left the forums (and SFBAAPS) three years ago I was well underway in creating my very low maintenance 'scapes. This tank still gets weekly water changes but that's mainly to benefit the Discus and Angels. Otherwise I just prune whenever the Java Ferns get unruly.

The main thing I have to do in this tank is not let the bigger Crypts become established. I have to make sure that there's open area for my parva to carpet...that should only take another 10 years or so. lol


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

HA!! 

That's my downoi in your tank Bill!  Hope it makes lots of babies for you man.


----------



## bharada (Mar 5, 2004)

Hey, Nick. It's amazing how attending one open house can suck you right back in. haha


----------



## aXio (May 29, 2011)

Loving the Altum Angels.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

bharada said:


> Hey, Nick. It's amazing how attending one open house can suck you right back in. haha


I think you never left.  At least your heart never did. Welcome back man! :thumbsup:


----------



## JRMott (Jul 30, 2010)

Looks amazing!


----------



## bharada (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## bharada (Mar 5, 2004)

Along with my 120g tank, this tank went into minimum maintenance mode back in Sept 2012. 
As it was with my 120, the loss of plant mass over four years was significant. But this tank suffered more than the 120 as it only had a single Eheim 2028 filter as opposed to the 120's Fluval FX5. There was a lot more detritus build up on what plants remained. 

The discus all died of no obvious cause back in 2012 as did one of the Altums. I also lost three of 12 Roselines..a couple of which may be fossilized somewhere behind the stand. The Rasboras faded away at a slower pace, but by 2013 were all gone.

Even more tragic was the loss of nearly all the corys. When I went to restart the tank last month I was down to three; one each of sterbai, paleatus and schwartzi.

Here's a screen cap from a video I posted in another thread regarding schooling fish.









The remaining Roselines came through extremely well. All have grown to 4-5" in length. The Altums are close to 10" tall from top of the dorsal to bottom of their anal fins. Not bad considering they're lived on a diet of Terta Color Bits since I got them. Also on the survivor list are one Yoyo loach and a pitbull pleco.

In the restart process I've bought some regular Java fern that will hopefully fill in the right side, at which time I should have had time to grow out/acquire replacement plants for it. I haven't forgotten how huge regular Java Fern can get in this tank. :icon_lol: 

I also bought a chunk of A. 'nana' and an A. barteri. I still have a lot of floating bits of petite nana in the tank. I've tied the larger rhizomes to a piece wood.

And of course, no tank of mine can be complete without a compliment of Crypts. Now that the lights are back on for 10 hrs and dosing has recommenced I have new leaves growing on the existing plants and new shoots popping up all over the substrate. I also stuck bits of Jobes Palm and Fern plant sticks into the substrate to help jump start them.

As for fish, I've restocked the tank with 16 sterbais (I'm hoping that once the plants grow out I can get these to spawn like my old ones did), 30 Rosy tetras, and four juvenile Yoyo loaches. The loaches were bought thinking that my solo Yoyo (which I've had since around 2010) would like the company. But the huge size difference makes that unlikely.

Hopefully they'll get all get along once the juvis grow up...if they grow up. Upon releasing them into the tank I suddenly realized that they're the perfect size for an appetizer for the Altums.


----------



## bharada (Mar 5, 2004)

Well, overnight carnage was limited to three of the Rosy Tetras. 

On a positive note it appears that the Altums have exhausted their hunting drive. They haven't paid any attention to the tetras or loaches at all today and have returned to begging to be fed.


----------



## jmhart (Mar 14, 2008)

Welcome back, Bill. Looking forward to see what the future holds for this.


----------



## bharada (Mar 5, 2004)

*Update: 2016-10-23*

Updated tank shot...








Well, I was being naive thinking that the Altums would become domesticated. I'm now down to 3 Ruby tetras. So the costly lesson learned is that juvenile high-bodied tetras are no match for adult Altums. 

Of the four new Yoyos one died after a few days, but the remaining three are doing well. I added some additional rocks to give them some caves to hide in since my old Yoyo wants nothing to do with them at the moment (it chases them away whenever they get near its hidey-hole). The new rocks don't match the old ones, but I'm hoping they'll eventually be hidden by plants.

During it's down time the tank was overrun by BBA. It was all over the branches and substrate. But the glutaraldehyde dosing has finally gotten the upper hand on it. The hardscape is mostly clean and the BBA growing on the substrate is dying off.

The dormant Crypts are popping up all over (I should have taken the pic before feeding the fish :icon_redf).









Three weeks ago a friend in SFBAAPS sent me a few emersed-grown C. nurii. Growth has been slow compared to my HO T5, injected CO2 days, but it's been steady. The two larger plants have put out two new leaves each.


----------

